# Storing fruits and veggies outside of the fridge



## pengyou

Me here, again...in my cute studio apt in a very scenic part of Taiwan.  Taiwan has a wealth of fruit - if it is not tropical, it is very close to being so.  I am trying to find ways to eat as much of it as is possible (and healthy), and to that end, I am looking for ways to store it for up to a week, so that I can limit my shopping trips to once a week.  (That was the purpose of my question about the food sealer)  I am wondering, which fruits and veggies will last longer in the fridge?  Which need to be kept out of the fridge?  In plastic bags?  never should be put in plastic bags?  Any suggestions?  I was going to buy some plastic bins for some fruits and veggies so that there is adequate air circulation...but is that necessary?  or harmful?  I hope I have asked enough ignorant questions for you to understand what I am trying to do


----------



## justplainbill

You should be able to get some good advice from your fruit and vegetable vendors.  In some regions people without access to adequate food storage facilities shop several times a week.


----------



## Dawgluver

I find apples and citrus last a long time in the fridge.  I also keep onions refrigerated, though you don't have to.  Don't put potatoes in there.  Banana skins will turn brown if chilled, though it doesn't seem to affect the taste.

I would think most fruits would last at least a week unrefrigerated.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> You should be able to get some good advice from your fruit and vegetable vendors.  In some regions people without access to adequate food storage facilities shop several times a week.



+1


----------

